# Forfait 3G iPad USA



## odeckmyn (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis lheureux propriétaire dun iPad 3G. Jai également la chance daller passer un peu de temps aux USA cet été. 

Où et comment puis-je acheter une carte microSim 3G avec le plan à 25$ une fois arrivé là-bas ? Est-ce possible ? Que me faudra til pour acheter cette carte : juste une carte de crédit ? mon passeport ? autre chose ?

Merci de votre aide et de votre retour dexpérience. 

A bientot,

Olivier.


----------



## odeckmyn (15 Juillet 2010)

personne ne sait maider svp ? 

merci de votre retour dexpérience !


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

est-ce que vous avez posé votre question dans un forum américain ? parce que vous risquez d'avoir un peu plus de réponses sur les endroits et les procédures. d'achats.


----------



## odeckmyn (15 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> est-ce que vous avez posé votre question dans un forum américain ? parce que vous risquez d'avoir un peu plus de réponses sur les endroits et les procédures. d'achats.



Merci. Non, je ny ai pas songé à vrai dire. Sur quel forum vous me conseillez dintervenir ?


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

je n'en connais pas, j'ai pas fait de recherche pour en trouver. Mais un petit tour sur Google vous permettra sans doute de trouver votre bonheur. 

Bonne chance.


----------

